# No title yet, but I need some feedback



## PersonalAwe1084 (May 29, 2009)

Really good! Can't wait to read the rest =]


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! I haven't written anymore yet, but I'll probably be writing a ton tomorrow.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Off to a good start I reckon


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! I'm starting to write more, and the plot will soon emerge! =] lol, I actually based Rainy off the mare I lease and show, so if you want more info about her, click 'my horses'. =] Everything Rainy does in this story is what she does in real life. You don't know how many times I've gotten squashed by her big Quarter Horse booty. =]


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

THATS REEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!  i like it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like it. I think it's great!!!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! I haven't finished the second chapter...*bad bad me* but once I do, it'll certainly be posted!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

naughty!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Heehee, yes. I've been pretty busy though.


----------

